# sadly, it is this easy...



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

If easily offended, do not read!

A young teenage girl was about to finish her first year of college. She 
considered herself to be a very liberal Democrat and her father was a 
staunch Republican.

One day she was challenging her father on his beliefs and his opposition to programs like welfare. He stopped her and asked her how she was doing in school. She answered that she had a 4.0 GPA but it was really tough. She had to study all the time, never had time to go out and party and often went sleepless because of all the studying. She didn't have time for a boyfriend and didn't really have many college friends because of all her studying.

He then asked how her friend Mary, who was attending the same college, was doing. She replied that she was barely getting by. She had a 2.0 GPA, never studied, was very popular on campus and was at parties all the time. She often wouldn't show up for classes because she was hung over.

He then asked his daughter why she didn't go to the Dean's office and ask 
why she couldn't take 1.0 off her 4.0 and give it to her friend who only 
had a 2.0. That way they would both have a 3.0 GPA.

The daughter fired back and said, "That wouldn't be fair, I worked really 
hard for mine and my friend has done nothing."

The father smiled and said: "Welcome to the Republican Party".

Jeff


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Goose Huntin' Machine

I've seen this one before and I never tire of it.

:beer:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Ya like I have never seen that before real original Goose! Your not a goose machine you are a cut n paste machine.

You say you are a 22 yr old student, how are you paying for school/ room and board ect? Pell grants, cash, on loan, just wondering?

TC


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

tail chaser,

What does cut and paste have to do with the post? You're telling me you haven't done that. The post is a good example of the twisted thinking of many people today (read primarily liberals). Don't just attack the poster, why don't you like the analogy?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I never begin a post with cut n pasting, I use my own thoughts and ideas. When some have asked for info, I have or insimilar situations.
You are right I shouldn't have jumped him after all I think he is new here. But why can't those with conservative or liberal ideals post why they think the way they do without using what someone else has already said? Plainsman does a great job of this, perhaps everyone should, if people just parrot what the extream left and right spout nothing will ever be accomplished. People need to think for themselves instead of thinking one side is right and the other wrong.

TC


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

tail chaser

I originally saw this in an email. I have no problem with it, be it cut and paste or not. It's the sharing of a common view point be it their own or someone else's it's meant to provoke discussion. I think it was also written to put people on the defensive to prove a point. I'm willing to guess that it struck a nerve with you as it was intended. From what I've seen when a liberal is presented an analogy such as this an argument cannot be made without looking foolish. Most liberals resort to name calling or bringing in irrelevant statements to redirect (as you have here).

Do you really think the original post was extreme right?


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

> tail chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Ya like I have never seen that before real original Goose! Your not a goose machine you are a cut n paste machine.
> ...


Very Truly Yours, 
Goose Huntin' Machine
aka
Cut and Paste Machine


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Is this meant to show that GWB is giving to much to his corp. cronnies? Thats what I get from the CURRENT ADMIN! uke:


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

ej4prmc,
What the heck are you talking about???? What is a corp cronnie?

Goose Hunting Machine,
Once again you make sense. Your parents did something right when raising you. But one thing you have to be careful about is making college only availiable to the rich. There has to be some ways for the less weathly and poor to be able to attend college to better themselves. But you are right, college degrees are handed out now. In fact I read an article that stated that over 50% of college students are cheating to get through college. Good post


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

corp cronnies = CORPORATION CRONNIES = THE PEOPLE IN GEORGE BUSH'S POCKET!

Do I need to further explain to you this concept? BUDGET IN THE RED! Only because the rep. have turned their face and are rewarding bussiness's while raping the average Joe.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

George Bush raping the average Joe? I'm the average Joe and I have paid less tax under President Bush than I did under Clinton. You have bought into the Democratic song and dance that the Republicans are only concerned about the big corporation. The Democratic Party pormotes class warfare. They want lower and middle class people to believe this propaganda so that they can win votes. Doesn't seem to be working considering the Republicans control every branch of the government. I will agree with one thing you have to say. The Republicans need to control spending and cut waste. But they shouldn't increase my taxes to do this. There is so much waste in the federal government it isn't even funny.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I am a Average Joe myself and my taxes have gone up 3 years in a row, I am sure Bill Clinto had something to do with that, RIGHT? NOT! I have news for all of you I AM REPUPLICAN who believes in the right to chose other than that I am for the TRUE repuplican party NOT THE GWB PARTY. So people call me a dem. for not "towing the party line" The people who are following GWB BULLS**T are not true repuplicans either. The last time I checked they were for small gov. (not GWB) lowering taxes (only if you are a corperation in GWB amdin.) Now explain to me again about how GWB is a repuplican? By the time the USA gets out of Iraq(wag the dog!) we will have easily spent a trillion dollars and costed thousand's of lives! I cann't think of ONE thing the Dem. party has ever spent so much on with so little a reward.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I cann't think of ONE thing the Dem. party has ever spent so much on with so little a reward.


How about Viet Nam? Kennedy got us into that.

I am average Joe also, and even though I made $2,000 more I paid $1,500 less in taxes. I know some people didn't get as much in income tax credits, but those were not really tax cuts like the liberals said they were anyway. If you paid more in taxes your income must have jumped substantially.

Bush isn't doing everything perfect, but these are difficult times. Things like the war on terror are not his fault, they just happened during his term. What specifically is Bush doing that you don't like?

Oh, by the way I agree that the republicans have always been for small government and lower taxes. Is there anything other than homeland security where government has grown? There may be, but I am tired and can not think of anything right now, so if there is help me out here.

Have to do a little edit here: I don't think he is tough enough on the Mexican border, and the illegal Mexicans in the United States.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

ej4prmc,
You believe in the right to choose what? I love people who are for aborting unborn babies so they have to say "I am for the right to choose." It's the only time I know of in the English language where a person doens't complete a sentence. So ej4prmc you are for the right to choose....choose what. I am for the rights of unborn life, as stated in the platform of the Republican Party. The Democratic Party platform states that they are for the rights of a women to choose. Once again I have to say choose what, the Minnesota Vikings over the Green Bay Packers!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> This is flooding the market with so many bachelors degrees that you now need an mba, phd, or JD to make good or decent money


Several years ago there was a article in the newspaper that stated "60% of the unemployed in San Francisco were college graduates.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> By the time the USA gets out of Iraq(wag the dog!)


 Do you know what the term wag the dog means? Please tell us all, what terrible crises was going on that caused the President to invade Iraq in a attempt to draw attention away from said crises........ Just jabbering unsupported nonsense charges with no merit certainly doesn't prove anything to anyone.... specifically what has the President done or you think he has done to make you so bitter towards the world?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

EJ, you need to see a decent tax man, my taxes have also went down. Your income must have increased?


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

EJ,
As someone has already pointed out, Viet Nam was not exactly the wisest investment (though I do agree with the war, just not the way we waged it).

Also, does the war on poverty ring a bell?

Something like 2.9 trillion dollars spent on it! The results were something like poverty going from 20% to 16%.

Second of all, I will explain the Bush tax cuts to you....

Percent of income taken by taxes:

Before Cuts>>>>>>After Cuts
00%>>>>>>>>>>>00%>>>>>>>Bracket # 1
15%>>>>>>>>>>>10%>>>>>>>Bracket # 2
28%>>>>>>>>>>>15%>>>>>>>Bracket # 3
31%>>>>>>>>>>>25%>>>>>>>Bracket # 4
36%>>>>>>>>>>>31%>>>>>>>Bracket # 5
39.6%>>>>>>>>>>35%>>>>>>>Bracket # 6

Lets say, for numbers sake Bracket # 1 was for those making 100 and less annually, Bracket # 2 was 1,000 and up, Bracket # 3 was 10,000 and up, Bracket # 4 100,000 and up, Bracket # 5 was 1,000,000 and up, and Bracket # 6 was for 10,000,000 and up.

The only way you could have paid more taxes was to make more money and go into a higher bracket. For instance, if you were making $100 annually you were paying no taxes. But if you then began making $110 you began getting taxed from bracket # 2 (paying $11 in taxes). So, yes, you can be getting taxed more, but look at what would be taken from you without the tax cuts. You would have been paying $27.50 without the tax cuts.

Jeff


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > I cann't think of ONE thing the Dem. party has ever spent so much on with so little a reward.
> 
> 
> How about Viet Nam? Kennedy got us into that.


How much did Viet Nam cost us 80,000,000.00 a year? I THINK NOT! So go back and think some more on this. Didn't the VT. gov. ask us there? Didn't the gov. help with the cost's? All things the Iraqies never ask for OR ARE WILLING TO GIVE!

As for taxes I have no child to "claim" nor do I write off anything as I make a average wage and file taxes with a 1040EZ. Somone said I need to go out and hire another accountant YET I find no reason to fire myself! Even people who have an 8th grade education can fill out a 1040EZ form.

As for STORM I believe I have NO right to tell your 14 year old daughter that she HAS TO have a baby if SHE choses not to! Why should I run YOUR family? Why should the REPUPLICANS run your family? I feel that is a choice that you and your daughter need to make TOGETHER AS A FAMILY not a political party. I am against abortion when it comes to my own child and have taken a case to the supreme court trying to stop a girlfiend from aborting my child, only to find out I have no rights as a father till the baby is born. I believe in the right to choose! Other than that I am in line with the Repuplican party 90% of the time. GOT IT NOW OR DO YOU NEED SOME MORE SPLAININ? You all CRACK ME UP HOW YOU TWIST THINGS!


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

ej4prmc said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > I cann't think of ONE thing the Dem. party has ever spent so much on with so little a reward.
> ...


No right to tell Storm's daughter what she can and cannot do with her baby...What about child abuse? Child endangerment? These are choices, no? At what point, if any, does it become a murder to you?

Also, you obviously agree with the law NOT requiring a parent to know about an abortion their 14 year old girl is having, while requiring a parent's consent to have a 17 year old's ears pierced?

Here in Kalifornia, a school district was trying to pass a law that would allow students over 12 to leave the school to have abortions or drug counseling (without parental consent) if they talked to their counselor and did not want their parents to know about it. Do you agree with this choice for the children?

jeff


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Jeff,

Ya sure thats what I BELIEVE! HOW WOULD YOU KNOW THAT? Just because I believe in EARLY TERM ABORTIONS means I believe that a woman 8 months pregnant SHOULD NOT BE ABLE TO HAVE AN ABORTION! Comprentede! Just because I believe in pot being legal, I suppose in your mind my only reason for that is so I can legalize COOKE, METH and LSD. GOT NEWS FOR YOU YOU ARE WRONG AGAIN! In your LITTLE REPUPLICAN world if you don't tow the line you are a democrat and not a repuplican. you are so tiny minded that your brian should go to science uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ej4prmc

I have no idea how much Viet Nam cost. I know if you factor in inflation it would be a very expensive war. We had major offensives going on every day. The news every night was how many were killed taking some hill, only to loose another hundred soldiers the next week taking the same hill.

I don't understand your taxes. I don't have kids at home anymore, don't pay that much interest to write off, didn't have enough medical expenses, so I went the 1040EZ also, and paid less taxes. I think you better fire yourself. I'm not pulling your leg here, or just trying to win an argument, something is wrong. Check into it and perhaps you can save yourself a couple thousand this year. Good luck on that too. Seriously.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We lost the war in Nam because of lack of will but the effort was not a total waste, it did stop the spread of communism in SE Asia. I listened to G Gordon Liddy explain it once and it shed a little different lite on the whole thing for me at least.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

EJ I agree with a lot of the things you're saying about Bush. The only thing I've heard that makes any sense at all is that its a long term strategy to undermine the Democrat partys liberal wing by taking their issues away. With an intent of gaining enough control in congress to turn around many of the big government things that have been established by the democrats over the last 50 years. Kind of one step back for two forward. Its going to be interesting to look back on this in 15 years and see.
The frustrating part is that there are so many people in this country that like big goverment and are becoming socialists without even knowing it, so bad is the political and economic education in public schools.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I feel that is a choice that you and your daughter need to make TOGETHER AS A FAMILY not a political party. I am against abortion when it comes to my own child and have taken a case to the supreme court trying to stop a girlfiend from aborting my child, only to find out I have no rights as a father till the baby is born. I believe in the right to choose


ej, I'm a little confused here so I'm just trying to get a feel for what you are saying. You believe in the right to choose, unless .............. it is your family and in that case you are against it. You believe the choice of abortion is a family matter and should be made by the family, unless ....................... it is your family and then you make that choice. Help me out here ej, this is very confusing. Anyway, setting that aside I would like very much to read about the case that you took it to the Supreme court. Since those are a matter of public record, if you would be so kind to give us the court case number or name and year I'd like to look it up. Something getting all the way to the supreme court is very Interesting indeed.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

ej,
I always look forward to debating the abortion issue, and hopefully I can shed some light on why choosing life is the only ethical and moral avenue. Abortion at any stage of the game is flat murder, and it doesn't get any clearer than that. It doesn't matter if it is in the 1st or 3rd term. The bottom line is that women who is choosing to have any abortion is choosing to end life. You continue to talk about rights of the teenage girl, and rights for the parents, but what about the rights of the unborn child. What did that baby do to deserve to die? That baby is an innocent bystander. The unborn are the most helpless in our society. 
The only difference between a baby in the 1st term and a baby in the 3rd term is the difference in appearance and the fact that a baby in the 3rd term could live on it's own as where a 1st term baby counldn't. Both babies are a vaible life. 
You also mention that you wouldn't want your daughter to have an abortion, but you aren't going to tell someone else what to do. I hear this line all the time from pro-death people. Simply put that is a cop-out. This is like saying I would never kill my baby son or daughter, but if you want to kill your baby son or daughter go ahead.....I don't have any right to tell you want to do. Also you need to look at the statistics of women who have had abortions. Over 75% suffer from depression or other mental disorders throughout their lives. Why do you think this is? Very simply with age they realize that they took an innocent for selfish reason. And lastly I will point out that there are thousands of people looking to adopt children. Why not allow the innocent child to be born and give that baby up for adoption. Then that child has a chance at life and that women doesn't have to carry the burden of killing her child for the rest of her life. ABORTION IS AN INTRINSIC EVIL. Every major theologian, be it Catholic, Protestant, Muslim, Jew, etc. have spoken out against abortion.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Longshot perhaps you are right?

Longshot: 


> Most liberals resort to name calling or bringing in irrelevant statements to redirect (as you have here).


Gohon:


> Come on butt Chaser, put up or shut up.


This topic is heading south in a hurry in an attempt to get back to healthy debate:

I first question/scolded GH machine for cut n pasting not because I disagree with him but because the post is not original, not to mention its like comparing apples to oran....to bananas. It would have been nice if he would have followed it up with why he thought it was so true or how he felt it affected him directly. Don't you find it ironic he posted what he did and then decides that too many are being given the same degree as him and if fewer people had the same level degree he is working for then he would be better off? 25% of americans have 4 year degrees, is that to many? If he is a true conservative than I don't think he has anything to wory about if he has a higher gpa than his classmates he will do just fine, if he is at the low end then he doesn't deserve any better right?

Conservatives and liberals might never agree so big deal thats what makes the system work, the system and those involved in it are becoming more extreme on both sides, the far Left and the far Right! because we as a public don't take part. If you think Bush is a fiscal conservative you had better look into politics 101. If you don't like that statement maybe you are part of the far Right?

I got to hand it to machine at 22 and a student in California working on the Bush campaign couldn't have been easy, he wouldn't have been in the majority, kind of like me in ND not being a Bush fan. Like me he must be involved because he see's things he agree's with or doesn't.

It goes without saying Dems are more "Socialist" than Reps is that to say we should do away with all types of welfare, assitance of any kind? When it comes to SS or the war "The Dems don't have a plan!" seems to be the battle cry, then what are some Rep ideas on welfare? I would love to hear some? The idea of giving power back to the states (a republican idea) is contradicted with the idea of National ID, don't you think? I will follow the lead of Plainsman and post how I think on several topics, just not in this topic.

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

tail chaser said:


> Gohon:
> 
> 
> > Come on butt Chaser, put up or shut up.
> ...


Kind of ironic that in the first place you never did put up, but instead threw mud then ran in typical fashion expected, and now you are pulling quotes from other threads in attempt to sour this one. Second place you made the 3rd post in this thread with _"Ya like I have never seen that before real original Goose! Your not a goose machine you are a cut n paste machine_" and now you declare the post is headed south ............... pot kettle black mean anything to you at all.



> I first question/scolded GH machine for cut n pasting not because I disagree with him but because the post is not original, not to mention its like comparing apples to oran....to bananas. It would have been nice if he would have followed it up with why he thought it was so true or how he felt it affected him directly.


I don't think you scolded or questioned him ............ looked more like a meaningless cheap shot to me. Cut and paste is a great tool for getting a point across and besides it was original for me as I had never read it before as I'm sure many others had not.



> Don't you find it ironic he posted what he did and then decides that too many are being given the same degree as him and if fewer people had the same level degree he is working for then he would be better off?


I find it ironic that you don't understand the operative word "given". From his post he seems to be working for his degree which today carries less value as many students are practically *given* their degrees in a lot of colleges.



> When it comes to SS or the war "The Dems don't have a plan!" seems to be the battle cry, then what are some Rep ideas on welfare?


I guess you missed the changes the Republican congress made to welfare in 1996. Try doing a google to see what the welfare rolls were like then compared to today. Since you seem to take offense to _"The Dems don't have a plan!"_ , what is their plan???? Would you have any objections to welfare being replaced with workfare.......


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow Gohon pretty excited this morning? Try cutting it down to one pill!

What you assume with what I post is funny, I have not run anywhere, I am a very active person who does not spend 24/7 with the computer. And when it comes to slinging mud I could go back and quote your post's? I'm geussing your response would be "Oh can't you take a joke"? Then I geuss its not mud slinging?



> I find it ironic that you don't understand the operative word "given". From his post he seems to be working for his degree which today carries less value as many students are practically given their degrees in a lot of colleges.


Once again you show your true colors, when its yours its automatically better? just like with your stance on ss mine was welfare and yours was earned? If you read all of what I said instead of quoting part of it you would see I mentioned if he has a higher gpa that he has nothing to worry about. Unless you assumed I meant he would cheat to aquire that, the only way I know how to accomplish being at the top of the class is to work for it Gohon, is there any other way Goose should do it? 
As for giving away degree's I don't disagree with you the worst is the military when it comes to giving them away. Thats not to say all military degree's or worthless, some people in the military are very bright people, but even you must admit some are not. I took a class at Minot Air Force Base, and I felt like I was at a hockey rink because all anybody did was skate on through....



> Cut and paste is a great tool for getting a point across


I will not contest you on this however if you believe in it so much what is wrong with commenting on it yourself and quoting the source? I can see why you didn't not want to quote Mr Cohen in an ealier thread, after all the guy is a crook, or did you mean for people to think you wrote that stuff on taxes?

I do not take offense to "The Dems don't have a plan" it is sometimes a problem and why they loose some issues just like when the "Reps don't have a plan" they loose, such as with SS right now. The Reps/Bush plan is and will die if not changed because the other idea of raising the cap is what most people are for, private accounts do nothing to solve the problem they make it worse. Bye the way I like how Bush suggested comming to the table and all of the sudden its now in commitee with little little input from the Dems? He sure is a uniter isn't he? Its simple if a Pres is closer to the middle of one or both parties he helps to unite, if they are further outside one of the parties it divides the country. Anyone disagree?



> Would you have any objections to welfare being replaced with workfare.......


No not at all but if you look back who didn't like the idea? A lot of people with businesses that have gov contracts did the complaining, alot of stuff about the gov should not be competing with business. Once again greed gets in the way. When it comes to welfare I do not think you should get something for doing nothing weather its individuals or businesses. I think people should be helped when they need it but they should do something in return, something anything it could even be negoatiated what it is they could give back. Would you say we as a country or more social now than in the past do we help those that have fallen on hard times more or less?

When it comes to welfare and handouts it needs to stop at the top more so than at the bottom. Corporate welfare is ruining our economic structure and our ability to solve problems which is what this country was great at once upon a time. Our ability to create and help people live better lives was the driving force behind our vast growth as a nation now the successful business method is to milk tax payers for incentives and in some cases screw the share holders, while creating poor quaulity products and services.

I asked the ? of What is the Reps welfare plan to get a response out of you and I must admit you didn't answer the way I thought you would. When you look into detail what the Rep party feels welfare should be the two parties don't differ all that much. Its when you talk to people that tow the line the generalizations come out because they do not know any better such as people on welfare are lazy non working leeches ect...
What would you do if you made 5.15 an hour and couldn't afford to feed your kid(s)? Alot of people on welfare/assintance do work.

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

tail chaser said:


> Wow Gohon pretty excited this morning? Try cutting it down to one pill!


See what I mean, you can't stand it when your bs is pointed out.



> What you assume with what I post is funny, I have not run anywhere, I am a very active person who does not spend 24/7 with the computer. And when it comes to slinging mud I could go back and quote your post's? I'm geussing your response would be "Oh can't you take a joke"? Then I geuss its not mud slinging?


Please do and then maybe while you are at it you can you can answer some of the questions you were asked before. As for the 24/7 ..... look again, you're the one up at 1:47 A.M. this morning making posts...... LOL.... you step in your own crap so often I don't know whether to continue or not but I guess I have to as by your terms I have to quote your whole damn post, even if it is a book of dribble.



> I find it ironic that you don't understand the operative word "given". From his post he seems to be working for his degree which today carries less value as many students are practically given their degrees in a lot of colleges.


Once again you show your true colors, when its yours its automatically better? just like with your stance on ss mine was welfare and yours was earned? If you read all of what I said instead of quoting part of it you would see I mentioned if he has a higher gpa that he has nothing to worry about. Unless you assumed I meant he would cheat to aquire that, the only way I know how to accomplish being at the top of the class is to work for it Gohon, is there any other way Goose should do it? 
As for giving away degree's I don't disagree with you the worst is the military when it comes to giving them away. Thats not to say all military degree's or worthless, some people in the military are very bright people, but even you must admit some are not. I took a class at Minot Air Force Base, and I felt like I was at a hockey rink because all anybody did was skate on through....[/quote]

What in the hell are you babbling about above. I have never seen someone jabber in such circles. Quoting part, automatically better, gpa?, and degrees in the military???? Oh, you mean certificates or letters of completion.......... yeah, they give those away. But, why do you consider that a degree?? You do understand the difference between a college degree and a letter of completion such as the military issues when you take a 5 day course don't you........... LOL..... you don't know the difference do you......



> Cut and paste is a great tool for getting a point across


I will not contest you on this however if you believe in it so much what is wrong with commenting on it yourself and quoting the source? I can see why you didn't not want to quote Mr Cohen in an ealier thread, after all the guy is a crook, or did you mean for people to think you wrote that stuff on taxes?[/quote]

What the hell are you talking about......... are you that desperate to cover your swallowing the liberal bs.........



> I do not take offense to "The Dems don't have a plan" it is sometimes a problem and why they loose some issues just like when the "Reps don't have a plan" they loose, such as with SS right now. The Reps/Bush plan is and will die if not changed because the other idea of raising the cap is what most people are for, private accounts do nothing to solve the problem they make it worse. Bye the way I like how Bush suggested comming to the table and all of the sudden its now in commitee with little little input from the Dems? He sure is a uniter isn't he? Its simple if a Pres is closer to the middle of one or both parties he helps to unite, if they are further outside one of the parties it divides the country. Anyone disagree?


LOL.... I can't believe this ....... now it is Bush's fault the Democrates are a bunch of jerks that have no plan and simply want to stop all business........... are you choking yet..........lol.



> Would you have any objections to welfare being replaced with workfare.......





> No not at all but if you look back who didn't like the idea?


Why are you answering a question with a question........ maybe because you can't answer you own question and want someone to do it for you??????

Well, I see no need to continue with the rest of this post as all it is swirling crap from the one who apparently swallows the most. I thought MT left the building or is the adult version.........


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Gohon I think you had better reread Ann C's book on "how to talk to a liberal" In your post you can't even debate all you can do is call BS on what someone other than you sais. Keep your hands over your ears refuse to listen and keep yelling BS I'm sure you will impress a lot of people, not! Talk to me when you are able to have an open mind and are capable of processing thoughts without rushing to judgment. Stop baseing your decisions or lack there of on emotion and web site links from radicals.

Thanks for the discussion

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

tail chaser said:


> Gohon I think you had better reread Ann C's book on "how to talk to a liberal"


Actually I intend to do just that. When you grow up MT ..... er, I mean TC, or should I call you pheasant hunter now ( fast thinking on your part) which is new for you also after today .... :lol: BTW, who said anything about gutter thinking...... feeling a little guilty there are we....... anyway when you grow up and learn how to converse with facts and truths instead of innuendoes and spin, give me a call. [/quote]


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

> I first question/scolded GH machine for cut n pasting not because I disagree with him but because the post is not original, not to mention its like comparing apples to oran....to bananas. It would have been nice if he would have followed it up with why he thought it was so true or how he felt it affected him directly. Don't you find it ironic he posted what he did and then decides that too many are being given the same degree as him and if fewer people had the same level degree he is working for then he would be better off? 25% of americans have 4 year degrees, is that to many? If he is a true conservative than I don't think he has anything to wory about if he has a higher gpa than his classmates he will do just fine,
> if he is at the low end then he doesn't deserve any better right?


TC, if you would like me to, I can still write about how it is so true.

In regards to the whole degree thing; YES, I wish not as many people had a 4 year degree. Why? Not because I want to be the only "fortunate" enough one to have gone to school, but rather because schools were/actually challenging, not some 4 year vacation where most everyone is given a degree for the cost of their tuition.

Having an educated society is important, but lets face it, not everyone was cut out to work for NASA. Flooding the market with workers with degrees that did not earn them only decreases a degrees value owned by a student that worked his or her *** off.

College should weed people out, and sadly it does not. As I said, public colleges look to simply get in as many students as possible, and pass out as many degrees as possible. The system needs to be overhauled majorly, and it starts in grade school.

jeff

Ohh, and my gpa is ~3.2, with an LSAT score in the 150 ish range I can go to just about any law school I would want to go to.


----------

